# Portail Somfy Axovia 3S io



## titigrou (22 Avril 2021)

Bonjour,
Je possède un portail Somfy Axovia 3S io.
Je le pilote via Tahoma, mais j'avoue que quand je rentre chez moi avec mon vélo triporteur, c'est un peu pénible de descendre, mettre la béquille et ouvrir le portail.
J'aimerai le piloter via Homekit à la voix.
Est-ce possible de l'ajouter dans Maison ou de créer un raccourcis Ios qui peut se lancer à la voix?
Merci de votre aide.

Antoine


----------



## Moutaille (22 Avril 2021)

Hello ! 
A l’heure actuelle je ne pense pas que ton moteur de portail soit compatible HomeKit avec ta TaHoma. Donc il faut que tu passes par Homebridge. Ensuite ton moteur sera compatible et dès que tu approcheras de ta maison par exemple un message s’affichera pour te demander confirmation d’ouvrir le portail (restriction Apple) ou bien en faisant la bidouille déjà expliquée avec une prise connectée etc.... qui ouvre ton portail sans confirmation de ta part.


----------



## titigrou (22 Avril 2021)

Moutaille a dit:


> Hello !
> A l’heure actuelle je ne pense pas que ton moteur de portail soit compatible HomeKit avec ta TaHoma. Donc il faut que tu passes par Homebridge. Ensuite ton moteur sera compatible et dès que tu approcheras de ta maison par exemple un message s’affichera pour te demander confirmation d’ouvrir le portail (restriction Apple) ou bien en faisant la bidouille déjà expliquée avec une prise connectée etc.... qui ouvre ton portail sans confirmation de ta part.


Hello!
Merci pour ta réponse.
Homebridge consiste en quoi exactement?
Et la bidouille avec une prise connectée?


----------



## Moutaille (22 Avril 2021)

Homebridge est un logiciel qui tourne sur un Rapsberry pi, un pc ou un NAS. Grâce à des plugins tu peux ajouter des objets connectés non compatibles HomeKit à la base, dans l’app Maison comme n’importe quel objet connecté compatible HomeKit. Mais ça demande un peu de « prise de tete » pour les configurer. Pour te donner un exemple concret, les moteurs de volets de mes baies  sont SOMFY IO, reconnus par TaHoma et donc intégrés dans HomeKit. Mais, les moteurs Somfy IO de mes velux qui sont dans la TaHoma ne sont pas encore compatibles avec HomeKit. Donc grace a un plugin dans Homebridge et bien j’ai tous mes volets dans l’app maison.
Concernant la prise, j’en ai déjà parlé sur le forum, mais pour contourner l’obligation de confirmation à l’ouverture d’une porte ou d’un portail de Apple, tu peux créer un scénario qui dit « quand j’approche de la maison, allume une prise connectée (dédiée à cette fonction). Si cette prise connectée s’allume alors ouvrir la porte de garage. »


----------

